
The Happiest People Don't Let Their Minds Wander, According to a Harvard Study - pedrodelfino
http://www.inc.com/quora/the-happiest-people-dont-let-their-minds-wander-according-to-a-harvard-study.html?utm_source=pocket&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=pockethits
======
BoorishBears
>the keys to happiness lie in mastering the mind, and not in changing external
factors in our lives.

I'm sure not wondering where your next meal will come from or if your home
will be leveled by ordiance today can help with that.

~~~
exceptionfault
In the military I was in a variety of life threatening situations (both
forward deployed and in garrison), and I was quite happy. The most interesting
realization came when in water training, where there were times I honestly
felt like I was in mortal danger. I was ok with it and still enjoyed life. Eh,
maybe I'm a weird one though, I always found humor in it.

~~~
BoorishBears
I'm not saying people can't find happiness in those situations (in fact
civilians in those situations are often amazingly upbeat all things
considered).

I just mean the bit about external factors almost implies external factors
barely affect happiness is silly, external factors are also a large part of
happiness.

~~~
natec425
I don't think they are saying external factors don't/can't affect happiness. I
think they are saying that manipulating external factors is an inferior
strategy for improving happiness.

